# Game #19: Lakers (8-10) @ Hornets (5-11)



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Los Angeles Lakers @ New Orleans Hornets
Wednesday, 05 December 2012
2000H EST
Local Channel: TWC SportsNet
National Channel: N/A



STARTING LINEUPS

Lakers
G Duhon | G Bryant | C Howard | F Jamison | F World Peace

@

Hornets
G Vasquez | G Mason | C Lopez | F Anderson | F Aminu​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck, Lakers.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Hey Cajon, good game threads. Basel and Chris put up tipoff times though, and it might prevent lazy people like me missing the first half like I did last night. 

It's important that people on this site cater to my desires. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Jamel Irief said:


> Hey Cajon, good game threads. Basel and Chris put up tipoff times though, and it might prevent lazy people like me missing the first half like I did last night.
> 
> It's important that people on this site cater to my desires. Thanks in advance.


llullz Noted.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Is this the 20+ point win game and then fall back into crapiness?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We can hope!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @KevinDing: With 9 points tonight, @MettaWorldPeace will become 6th player to 12,000 pts/4,000 rebs/1,000 3's/1,500 steals. (Miller/Kobe/GP/Kidd/Pierce)


Metta deserves some recognition.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm watching the hornets feed... Play by play by Joel Meyers! **** billy Mac llullz


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not the best first quarter. We let Ryan Anderson dominate (funny how that worked out, huh?). Kobe has 8 points and is 5 away from 30,000.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Sup?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Anderson auditioning. :drool:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cajon said:


> Sup?


The Hornets.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Access denied!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How are we such a bad rebounding team?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Basel said:


> The Hornets.


Not the Pelicans? uke: llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

We suck at fast breaks. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Weak foul. :nonono:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

if you gonna foul Duhon actually foul


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

howardd has terrible footwork


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jamison is an awful defender. Worst on this team. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man this team is broken how the hell does anyone collapse on Roger Mason..... let him make a layup he can't finish yet we collapse on him like he's Lebron and give Lopez a layup then Kobe bails and settles for the lazy 3 and then we give up and ooop by just coasting back down court. 

this team needs a kick in the ass


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Jamison is an awful defender. Worst on this team.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


you think he's been the worst defender in the league for a decade. lol


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Both Kobe and Peace a point away from their respective milestones.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe! :clap:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Mr. Anderson. :drool:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

sometimes its hard to imagine that Kobe is still really this good in year 17


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Monty Williams looks like he can still play. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

jazzy1 said:


> sometimes its hard to imagine that Kobe is still really this good in year 17


Dude's like a wine, gets better with age.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> sometimes its hard to imagine that Kobe is still really this good in year 17


Seriously. How many people have played at this level after this mean years in the league? Anybody?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Just logged in to watch the second half.
what's going on in this game so far?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Basel said:


> Seriously. How many people have played at this level after this mean years in the league? Anybody?


Among perimeter players? None that I can think of. mg:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

PauloCatarino said:


> Just logged in to watch the second half.
> what's going on in this game so far?


Poor D and defensive rebounding.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Aww... Kobe and Pau with the bromance hug.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Twan!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> you think he's been the worst defender in the league for a decade. lol


I believe it.. watch him play off the ball. Completely ignores what's going on. On the ball a guy blows by him within two steps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Second weak foul by Duhon. :nonono:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> Seriously. How many people have played at this level after this mean years in the league? Anybody?


No. Last year I said he was the best 16 year vet in league history. Only other competitors really are shaq, Malone, Nash and Kareem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

3rd dunk by Kobe. What a night. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Steven Tyler's mouth when he sings >>>


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Off to a great start in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Brilliant start.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

"You can come back on the Lakers. There's no doubt about that." llullz


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Cajon said:


> Poor D and defensive rebounding.


Well, all looks better now, then, lullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

PauloCatarino said:


> Well, all looks better now, then, lullz


Thank God! llullz Hopefully it'll remain better 'til the final whistle.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Damn, Mr. Anderson. :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Mr. Anderson going to work. :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Sweet spin by Dwight.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

llullz Meeks.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Cajon said:


> llullz Meeks.


Clumsy.

Howard's balling.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Mr. Anderson again. :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

ermahgerd Mr. Anderson. :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Not hack-a-Dwight again. :nonono:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

PauloCatarino said:


> Clumsy.
> 
> Howard's balling.


Dude can't dribble even if his life depended on it. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Go for 31k tonight, Kobe!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Great 3rd quarter. Let's keep it up!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Perfect third quarter. mg: Will we mess it up again in the fourth? llullz


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Another double-digit 4th quarter lead. Man, I hope we don't blow it again.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Hill!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Meeks!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice swipe by Meeks and three by Showtime Morris.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Ashley Greene. :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Hill = energy.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Cajon said:


> Ashley Greene. :drool:


No. No drool. No


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't want to see the starters back.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

****! :mad2:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Coach D'Antoni must really want to win. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe _is _going for 31k. mg:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

llullz Kobe.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Peace finally hits his milestone. :yesyesyes:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

> Overshadowed by Kobe's 30K, but an impressive milestone for World Peace: 12K pts, 4K reb, 1.5K stl, 1K 3's. Only 5 others have done it.


-Mike Trudell

Congratz, Peace! :yesyesyes:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

too much saliva in this thread.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Dafuq?! My link just died on me. :mad2:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

The One said:


> too much saliva in this thread.


Still not enough for Mr. Anderson. :drool2:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We won a game. I'm impressed.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Congrats to Kobe and Peace for hitting career milestones.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Good win and great for Kobe/Metta.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Who are the other guys that hit Metta's 12/4/1.5/1K thing?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Miller/Kobe/Payton/Kidd/Pierce.


----------

